# Belsaw 550-1 Grinder



## Rounder (Nov 26, 2011)

(Already posted in this on the chainsaw forum, then realised I might get some better answers here)



Belsaw 550-1


I could not find a definitive answer using the search function, google, etc....Are wheels still available for these grinders?

I've been offered one cheap, and I might have to buy it just for the vintage factor, but it would be nice to actually use it as well. Thanks - Sam


----------



## Rounder (Nov 26, 2011)

Nevermind, aleady sold, too dumb to delete my own thread, so feel free to do so mods - thanks


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 26, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Nevermind, aleady sold, too dumb to delete my own thread, so feel free to do so mods - thanks



What up bigdog, what ye drinkin on tonite? you get a deer yet?


----------



## Rounder (Nov 26, 2011)

No time for deer/elk Jake. Had a few days off, just playing catch-up around the house, eating real food and spending time with my wife. Been nice. Did buy my big dog tag today, so that should make for some good weekends in the woods the rest of the month. Hopefully a nice rug as well. 

Oh yeah, Dragon's Breath for the beverage tonight.

Hope you enjoyed the holiday - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 26, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> No time for deer/elk Jake. Had a few days off, just playing catch-up around the house, eating real food and spending time with my wife. Been nice. Did buy my big dog tag today, so that should make for some good weekends in the woods the rest of the month. Hopefully a nice rug as well.
> 
> Oh yeah, Dragon's Breath for the beverage tonight.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the holiday - Sam



oh hell yeah, those big dog tags are good for up to 4 dogs you know :msp_tongue:

whoa, what's dragon breath, it sounds like it makes my Smirnoff Fluffed Marshmallow vodka and Coke kindof pussed out

Turkey day was pretty good for me, wound up in a turkey and gravy induced coma, per the norm


I'm a man's man, goddammit!


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 26, 2011)

Roma said:


> Is that a FAL tat?:msp_thumbup:



good catch my man, it sure is, Belgian 50.00


----------



## Rounder (Nov 26, 2011)

Dragon's breath is a local Bayern brew........that was a funny looking bottle...........definatly not Evan Williams. Glad you had a good turkey day. I'll send big dog pics if things go my way - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 26, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Dragon's breath is a local Bayern brew........that was a funny looking bottle...........definatly not Evan Williams. Glad you had a good turkey day. I'll send big dog pics if things go my way - Sam



LOL yeah it's a pretty faggy drink but it tastes great mixed with coke and grenadine

how was your thanksgiving?

#### man, if you get one we're getting t-shirts printed up


----------



## Rounder (Nov 26, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> LOL yeah it's a pretty faggy drink but it tastes great mixed with coke and grenadine
> 
> how was your thanksgiving?
> 
> #### man, if you get one we're getting t-shirts printed up



As long as it ain't grape juice, it's all good in my book. T-day was good, just me and the wife. Worked on saws, believe it or not, lol.

Starting a new job Monday up the West Fork, should be prime wolf hunting after work. Also have a good spot scoped out close to the house for the weekends. Looking forward to covering some ground and some hard hunting.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 26, 2011)

Roma said:


> Nice. I've been tinkering on Czech Vz.58 rifles lately. Still sitting on a pile of 7.62x39 from the days of the $75. SKS.



VZ's are so nice, the Caddy of Ak's, my buddy Jim (the guy who built my current FAL) has one and they run like a mofo and are a helluva lot more accurate than your average bear

Milled reciever, BHO, and I love the furniture that looks like it's made of pressboard LOL


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 27, 2011)

lemme derail it a little more

What's got two thumbs and is going to check out a 660 tonite







THIS GUY


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> lemme derail it a little more
> 
> What's got two thumbs and is going to check out a 660 tonite
> 
> ...



The 660 from CL?


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> The 660 from CL?



yessir, meetin the guy tonite to check it out, the pics looked a wee bit ruff but we'll have to see


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

Make sure to flip it on the starter side and on the clutch side while it's running. . . If there's noticeable idle variation, it probably needs new seals.

Don't exchange cash for saw if you have questions on it, tell him you want to check it out with a vac test, comp test, etc.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Make sure to flip it on the starter side and on the clutch side while it's running. . . If there's noticeable idle variation, it probably needs new seals.
> 
> Don't exchange cash for saw if you have questions on it, tell him you want to check it out with a vac test, comp test, etc.



Thanks man, will do, is hanging it by the starter rope in one hand and seeing how fast it lets down an ok way to do a quick rough guesstamate for a comp check


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Thanks man, will do, is hanging it by the starter rope in one hand and seeing how fast it lets down an ok way to do a quick rough guesstamate for a comp check



That works kind of half assed. . . It'd let you know if it had comp, but it doesn't really show where it's at.

I've used that before, but it can be deceiving. If it has decent comp, you'll know when you pull it over.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> That works kind of half assed. . . It'd let you know if it had comp, but it doesn't really show where it's at.
> 
> I've used that before, but it can be deceiving. If it has decent comp, you'll know when you pull it over.



She checked out pretty good, the gas tank weep sucks but I think I can fix it pretty easy, for 420.00 I think I did good, it came with a 32", a 28", and some chains


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

Good deal Jake! If Ol Nater was working, I would'a beat ya to that one. 

Now we must port it!!


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Good deal Jake! If Ol Nater was working, I would'a beat ya to that one.
> 
> Now we must port it!!



ooohhhh, this thing might scream when ported, my Christmas tree doesn't stand a chance :tongue2: 


upon further inspection she's also missing a dawg screw but I know I got an extra lying around somewhere and I gotta retune it, the kid had it runnin way fat. Also, it might just be me being a nervous nelly but it seemed like it had an excessive amount of liquidy, almost mix-like stuff under the clutch cover


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> ooohhhh, this thing might scream when ported, my Christmas tree doesn't stand a chance :tongue2:
> 
> 
> upon further inspection she's also missing a dawg screw but I know I got an extra lying around somewhere and I gotta retune it, the kid had it runnin way fat. Also, it might just be me being a nervous nelly but it seemed like it had an excessive amount of liquidy, almost mix-like stuff under the clutch cover



He was probably using motor oil as bar oil. . . Which would be way more runny. Bring it out to Nater's Reservation, and I'll look her over for ya, and show ya my cool saw cleaning device.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> He was probably using motor oil as bar oil. . . Which would be way more runny. Bring it out to Nater's Reservation, and I'll look her over for ya, and show ya my cool saw cleaning device.



Oh Hells Yeah, Mr. You got yourself a deal, I gots to work til 4:30 Mon-Thurs, but I get offa work at noon on Friday, and I'ma need to get my mittens on that 820 too :msp_biggrin:


There's no device capable of measuring how close the 2 ####ted out box elders in the yard came to cashing in their chips when I got home


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 27, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Oh Hells Yeah, Mr. You got yourself a deal, I gots to work til 4:30 Mon-Thurs, but I get offa work at noon on Friday, and I'ma need to get my mittens on that 820 too :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> There's no device capable of measuring how close the 2 ####ted out box elders in the yard came to cashing in their chips when I got home



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

When Box Elders go to sleep, they check under their bed for Uncle Jake!


----------



## Samlock (Nov 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> There's no device capable of measuring how close the 2 ####ted out box elders in the yard came to cashing in their chips when I got home



Now, I'm totally lost. But hey, a nice saw, needs a bit tinkering, yes, but for that price, a bargain.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 28, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> When Box Elders go to sleep, they check under their bed for Uncle Jake!



Ugggh, the damn thing's leaking out hte fuel cap too, even when it's on it's side with the cap pointing up, so might be the tank vent took a dump or something


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Ugggh, the damn thing's leaking out hte fuel cap too, even when it's on it's side with the cap pointing up, so might be the tank vent took a dump or something



Replace the flippies on both tanks, and see. I have a hunch dude was using ethanol fuel, which eats them flippies for lunch.

If the tank vent is cheap enough, replace that too for good measure. Ya know, if'n this guy was running ethanol, I'd probably replace the fuel line/filter, and the impulse too.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 28, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Replace the flippies on both tanks, and see. I have a hunch dude was using ethanol fuel, which eats them flippies for lunch.
> 
> If the tank vent is cheap enough, replace that too for good measure. Ya know, if'n this guy was running ethanol, I'd probably replace the fuel line/filter, and the impulse too.



Aint no flippies on a 660 son 

that other stuff is gonna get swapped out for sure tho


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Aint no flippies on a 660 son



Lol, did Natey Johnson forget his coffee when he typed? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ummmm, oops. LOL

Anytime I think of the second gen my mind goes to Flippy caps. :msp_razz:

I'm allowed a mistake once a year, so I claim my mulligan ya bastards!


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 28, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Lol, did Natey Johnson forget his coffee when he typed? :msp_biggrin:



Hey, college boy, get off yer ass and make that quick jaunt back to the house for them hoses and filter for mah 66,you're not using your's anyways, USPS Priority would be fine :wink2:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 28, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Ummmm, oops. LOL
> 
> Anytime I think of the second gen my mind goes to Flippy caps. :msp_razz:
> 
> I'm allowed a mistake once a year, so I claim my mulligan ya bastards!



Nope, no mistakes allowed. We hold you to a higher standard than most. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Nope, no mistakes allowed. We hold you to a higher standard than most. :msp_biggrin:



Bob's going straight up side-rod on some asses today:msp_w00t:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Hey, college boy, get off yer ass and make that quick jaunt back to the house for them hoses and filter for mah 66,you're not using your's anyways, USPS Priority would be fine :wink2:



Naaahhhh...he probably takes it to class with him. Sets it up on the desk and gives the instructor that old steely-eyed logger stare...get's straight A's in every course.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Naaahhhh...he probably takes it to class with him. Sets it up on the desk and gives the instructor that old steely-eyed logger stare...get's straight A's in every course.



Hahahaha, sits back in his chair with both feet up on the table, spittin snoose juice on the carpet and occasionaly gettin up and limping over to the coffee maker to top off the beat-to-#### thermos cup


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Hey, college boy, get off yer ass and make that quick jaunt back to the house for them hoses and filter for mah 66,you're not using your's anyways, USPS Priority would be fine :wink2:



In another week. Still recovering from thanksgiving, lol.



Gologit said:


> Naaahhhh...he probably takes it to class with him. Sets it up on the desk and gives the instructor that old steely-eyed logger stare...get's straight A's in every course.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Nope, no mistakes allowed. We hold you to a higher standard than most. :msp_biggrin:



Damn! 

I guess I could have purchased a clue and looked at the pictures again. Hahaha

I had a lot on my mind. . . Trying to put these Hitches together in The Christmas Giving thread.


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2011)

A shameless butting in:

I have a good deal here. I take twelve cleaned up empty bottles to a home brewer, and come back home with 6 full ones. I am partaking in my favorite, his porter. He sent me home with two of each, amber ale, porter, and stout. 

I'm going to suggest he name his beer, "Old Riggin' Pants." :smile2:


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 28, 2011)

OK, I'ma bump thissen in yet another direction, scored a nice max-flo kit for my 460 but the instructions don't exactly say what the 2 supplemental plates are for (pictured) and do I need to trim the intake plate flanges on my 460 (pictured)















Also, the (what I thought to be)standard HD filter on my 660 has some blue foamy #### inside but the one on my 460 didn't, what the crap?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 28, 2011)

The blue foam is a spit back thing just like the black plastic piece that goes under the filter.


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


>



You almost have a mouse head thing going there.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 28, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> The blue foam is a spit back thing just like the black plastic piece that goes under the filter.



Thanks Boss 



slowp said:


> You almost have a mouse head thing going there.



Patti, hahahaha, it's the cutest lil' 460 ya ever did see, the rest of the saw needs to be covered in grey fur


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> A shameless butting in:
> 
> I have a good deal here. I take twelve cleaned up empty bottles to a home brewer, and come back home with 6 full ones. I am partaking in my favorite, his porter. He sent me home with two of each, amber ale, porter, and stout.
> 
> I'm going to suggest he name his beer, "Old Riggin' Pants." :smile2:



OK another u-turn. I'd almost drive to Randle for some of that. I'm just about to open a bottle of Alaskan Brewing Smoked Porter. Not something I'd drink all night, but a glass or two is really good!


----------



## Gologit (Nov 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Patti, hahahaha, it's the cutest lil' 460 ya ever did see, the rest of the saw needs to be covered in grey fur




M-I-C-K-E-Y S-T-I-H-L 

And now the Mousketeer's song will be running through his head every time he picks up that saw.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> M-I-C-K-E-Y S-T-I-H-L
> 
> And now the Mousketeer's song will be running through his head every time he picks up that saw.



"Who's the leader of the crew that cuts both Larch and Pon-dee, file there, fill there, fall there, you're as 2-stroke as can be"


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2011)

I may try to grow these.

How to Grow Your Own Hops at Home | MoreBeer

Hoppy Trails To You....:msp_unsure:


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> OK, I'ma bump thissen in yet another direction, scored a nice max-flo kit for my 460 but the instructions don't exactly say what the 2 supplemental plates are for (pictured) and do I need to trim the intake plate flanges on my 460 (pictured)
> 
> Also, the (what I thought to be)standard HD filter on my 660 has some blue foamy #### inside but the one on my 460 didn't, what the crap?



the plate with the stepped side goes up under the one you have in the filter as a top plate, the step fits nicely into the one you have in there. I assume you're going to put some foam filter oil on that filter first. Do this before you install those 2 plastic pieces.

the third piece would go on the outside top of the filter if you weren't going to use the full filter cover.

I run max flows and really like them. enjoy.

maybe your fuel leak is from where the fuel line exits the tank?


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 28, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> the plate with the stepped side goes up under the one you have in the filter as a top plate, the step fits nicely into the one you have in there. I assume you're going to put some foam filter oil on that filter first. Do this before you install those 2 plastic pieces.
> 
> the third piece would go on the outside top of the filter if you weren't going to use the full filter cover.
> 
> ...



Thanks sir, will K&N filter oil do the job, I know K&n's are made of a much different material but I have quite a bit of it on hand and was curious, tracked down the fuel leak, it was from a little bit lower on the tank so I scuffed it up with sandpaper, hit it with carb cleaner, and JB'ed that mother


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2011)

Our fair state has a quarantine on hop rhyzomes. There seems to be only one place in the state that sells them. Poor us.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Thanks sir, will K&N filter oil do the job, I know K&n's are made of a much different material but I have quite a bit of it on hand and was curious, tracked down the fuel leak, it was from a little bit lower on the tank so I scuffed it up with sandpaper, hit it with carb cleaner, and JB'ed that mother



Nope, the K&N stuff is different, way too sticky/coating for foam.

I cheap out and use Western Family Canola Oil spray. The key to oiling a foam filter is a good spraying, then squeeze it all in good with your hands, then squeeze the filter with paper towels to mop up all the excess.

You want a filter coated good throughout, but not dripping in oil.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 29, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Nope, the K&N stuff is different, way to sticky/coating for foam.
> 
> I cheap out and use Western Family Canola Oil spray. *The key to oiling a foam filter is a good praying*, then squeeze it all in good with your hands, then squeeze the filter with paper towels to mop up all the excess.
> 
> You want a filter coated good throughout, but not dripping in oil.



What, like a couple hail mary's :tongue2:

hell, I could've saved me a journey last night and just opened the cupboard


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> What, like a couple hail mary's :tongue2:
> 
> hell, I could've saved me a journey last night and just opened the cupboard



Meh, that's what I get for a fast post. . . Spelling errors. LOL

To clean it, use mineral spirits, followed by a good soak/wash with dishsoap -- anything hotter can hurt the foam.

Hang dry it before reoiling.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2011)

In actuality, being just rapeseed oil. . . You could probably just do the dish-soap and skip the mineral spirits.

I use spirits all the time, just because I have it here.


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 29, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> In actuality, being just* rapeseed oil*. . . You could probably just do the dish-soap and skip the mineral spirits.
> 
> I use spirits all the time, just because I have it here.



Damn man, you're on a roll (I'll leave my Max-Flow's purity intact)

but in all seriousness, thankee much Mr.
finally got the tank leak fixed, now I need me a new fuel cap that don't leak like a seive


----------



## rodeo (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah Jake. What Nate said. I use bel-ray filter oil and apply it with an old toothbrush...it doesn't take much to get the filter coated up. A quart bottle lasts a couple years. Of course, and Sam can back me up on this, I'm not known for being too anal about maintenence.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 30, 2011)

rodeo said:


> Yeah Jake. What Nate said. I use bel-ray filter oil and apply it with an old toothbrush...it doesn't take much to get the filter coated up. A quart bottle lasts a couple years. Of course, and Sam can back me up on this, I'm not known for being too anal about maintenence.



Bel - Ray is the ####. Been using the Klotz, that's what the shop starting ordering in....it sucks.

And Rodeo is a slack-assumpkin2: - I'll back him up on that - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 30, 2011)

Roma said:


> Hey Jake, I've got a half can of PJ1 foam filter spray, and a couple .308 rounds you're welcome to if we ever cross paths



oh ####, I tried to give you rep but I think I gave you negative rep, #### man, I'm sorry :bang:


Dammit


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 30, 2011)

That is cooler than hell tho


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 30, 2011)

Roma said:


> Haha, no worries. Congrats on the new saw.



Thanks man, I just got the word, I'm gonna go ape#### on our Christmas tree with it on Saturday


----------



## rodeo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jake - you should put the chain on backwards just to make it a fair fight.

Sam - Laugh now...I'm heading your way in the next few days...and I'll be sleeping on your couch (or floor). And I know where you keep your whiskey...


----------



## Rounder (Dec 1, 2011)

rodeo said:


> Jake - you should put the chain on backwards just to make it a fair fight.
> 
> Sam - Laugh now...I'm heading your way in the next few days...and I'll be sleeping on your couch (or floor). And I know where you keep your whiskey...



No no, not so fast. I already drank the rest of it. Let me know when you're thinking, I won't be home much.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh nice, I do like the "particle board" furniture too though


----------

